# The Wounded Healer



## StriperAddict (Jan 28, 2011)

*"The Wounded Healer: Ministry in Contemporary Society"*  by Henri Nouwen sounded good,  from the amazon writeup about it.

Just curious, has anyone read it?  Did you like it?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 28, 2011)

Another quote by the same author from another book.
This is great advice 
_____________________________________________

I think we would all have fewer toxic friends if we knew how to control our drawbridge. 
In "The Inner Voice of Love," spiritual author Henri Nouwen writes this:

You must decide for yourself to whom and when you give access to your interior life. For years you have permitted others to walk in and out of your life according to THEIR needs and desires. Thus you were no longer master in your own house, and you felt increasingly used. So, too, you quickly became tired, irritated, angry, and resentful.

Think of a medieval castle surrounded by a moat. The drawbridge is the only access to the interior of the castle. The lord of the castle must have the power to decide when to draw the bridge and when to let it down. Without such power, he can become the victim of enemies, strangers, and wanderers. He will never feel at peace in his own castle.

It is important for you to control your own drawbridge. There must be times when you keep your bridge drawn and have the opportunity to be alone or only with those to whom you feel close. Never allow yourself to become public property, where anyone can walk in and out at will. You might think that you are being generous in giving access to anyone who wants to enter or leave, but you will soon find yourself losing your soul.

When you claim for yourself the power over your drawbridge, you will discover new joy and peace in your heart and find yourself able to share that joy and peace with others.


----------

